# Lafitte Cork



## ffemt128

I have to say, this company is on the ball. I called last night around 8:15. I didn't leave a message because I had intended on calling this am after I realized it was after 5:00 their time. Within 15 minutes I had a call back and was placing my order. Top Notch service.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, I agree. I have been using them for years. I think it's time for you to spend the $100 and get 'em branded.


----------



## Boatboy24

I agree as well. My experience with them last year was excellent and their product is as well. They are great to deal with. First order ends up being close to $0.20 per cork (for branded, custom corks - you pay for the die cast), but after that, you are around 11 or 12 cents. A great deal. My only regret is that I only make enough wine to order from them every few years.


----------



## ibglowin

On my second *1000* …….  Great company as others have said and they make a great product as well!

My winemaking has changed in the last few years so that I make about 4-5 white kit wines during the year but then bottle about 250 bottles of wine made from fresh grapes each Summer. That works out to almost 3 years. I keep them in a sealed Corkador with KMETA and they stay pliable/soft to the end.


----------



## Runningwolf

Second bag? All I can say is "light weight"!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I agree. I have been using them for years. I think it's time for you to spend the $100 and get 'em branded.


 

I think that will be for next year. These are already ordered. I only have about 200 left from last year. I need to find the link to submit the custom ordering again.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't believe there is a link for custom ordering (at least last time I ordered). I think you just make a call and talk to a sales rep and they will walk you through the process. You end up emailing your artwork to someone who looks it over and mocks it up and sends back to you for your approval before they make they brand.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> I agree as well. My experience with them last year was excellent and their product is as well. They are great to deal with. First order ends up being close to $0.20 per cork (for branded, custom corks - you pay for the die cast), but after that, you are around 11 or 12 cents. A great deal. My only regret is that I only make enough wine to order from them every few years.



Boatboy, I think you're right at 12 cents but not with shipping. Shipping costs me about 7 cents a cork but is reduced tremendously if you can get another person to buy a bag along with you and have them shipped to together. I order with another member and shipping is cut in half per cork.


----------



## codeman

How are you getting those corks shipped for 7 cents each? They quoted me $186 (shipping) for 1,000 corks. $125 for the die. And alggormated corks are $70-$130 per 1,000.


----------



## ibglowin

That shipping quote sounds crazy if your in Oregon and they are shipped out of California. The last time I got mine the shipping was only ~$50 IIRC to NM.


----------



## Runningwolf

$186 might be the corks and shipping. It costs me about $70 just for shipping alone for one bag. The last couple of times I partnered up with another persons order and had them sent to one address and i cut shipping in about half. The die cost me $100 several years ago. The price might have gone up.


----------



## ibglowin

I just found my re-order receipt from 8/14

1000 (1+1 Aglo corks) = $120
Shipping = $43.73

Total = $163.73


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> I just found my re-order receipt from 8/14
> 
> 1000 (1+1 Aglo corks) = $120
> Shipping = $43.73
> 
> Total = $163.73


 

I believe my order shipped to Pgh was around $179.00 last time. I'll post the shipping again when I receive the invoice. Corks were $120.00 for the 1+1 Algo


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, that sounds closer to what I was paying for a single bag.


----------



## ffemt128

I received my order today. It was $53 and some change for shipping to p
Pittsburgh


----------



## Angelina

Do you have to call them to order or is there a online website to order from?


----------



## ibglowin

No, since you have to submit artwork, you call and get and get a salesman to help you through the process.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree with Mike it is best to call them. This is their website. http://www.lafitte-usa.com/


----------



## Angelina

Thanks Mike and Dan! Is there anyone special I should talk to?


----------



## Boatboy24

Angelina said:


> Thanks Mike and Dan! Is there anyone special I should talk to?



I submitted a web form last year and got a call from Nate. He was very easy to work with.

Based on your recent trip to PI, you're going to need a few corks.


----------



## milant

Is 1000 corks the smallest order they will fill? 
-m


----------



## ibglowin

Yes. 1000 minimum.





milant said:


> Is 1000 corks the smallest order they will fill?
> -m


----------



## shoelesst

Hello all - you may have seen this on another post I did, but I have been designing and selling 3D printed Cork branding irons. Very inexpensive and you can do as many or as few corks as you like. 

https://youtu.be/TnY6YQ6lJ_k

I made a side cork brand that turned out great. Many more available than what I say on the video. 

At the end is a link to my email and store.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to place an order again. These will be branded this time around. Branding is still $100 but the 1+1 corks went up to $140 per 1000. Still not a bad deal for a quality cork.


----------



## ibglowin

Its a great cork for sure. I did find out the hard way that even storing them in a corkador with an open container of KMETA and a sealed lid the shelf life is about 2 years. My last 100 corks out of my last order were used on 3 whites (kits) and all 3 wines have turned slightly brown after only 6-8 months in the bottle. Wines still taste great, just not looking like they did at bottling. I noticed when bottling the corks were feeling a little less soft to the touch when putting them into the floor corker.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Boatboy, I think you're right at 12 cents but not with shipping. Shipping costs me about 7 cents a cork but is reduced tremendously if you can get another person to buy a bag along with you and have them shipped to together. I order with another member and shipping is cut in half per cork.



Speaking of that, I am ready whenever you are. I am down to probably less than 100. Let me know when you are ready to order.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, I'm a long ways away from ordering again right now. Sorry


----------



## hounddawg

ok i'm going a little off subject, but beings all of yawl are talking cork i can think of no better place to ask, i have used 1+1, this and many, many more levels of natural cork and all from quality suppliers, no cheapies, and to be honest i have been unimpressed with all but FLOR quality corks,,, which are pricey, especially since unlike you purest i only ferment all natural, organic sweet to semi-sweet country wines, but i have been reading about Norma croc's a high quality synthetic cork, of which the have now had under cork for 18 ears now and according to that op-ed they say quality is contained both laying in racks as well as standing up, now remember my wine are country wines, not purist wines as all you, seem to do, my country wines are either from early 1800's recipes or of the top of my feeble mind, and the country wines i tend to make are far les complex then true grape wines, don't get me wrong to me i place as much value on my country wines as you purest folks, put on your traditional grape wines, so can i ask your opinions on these Norma croc's that as I've stated that they now (claim) to hold solid for 18 years so far,, 
they make money claiming good things about their croc's ,, where as your pride and word are the point of reason of your opinions, I'd take your word over thiers an time, a venires word is his seal... i don't have much, and i make plenty of mistakes but my word is my be all end all..
thank you one an all for your time and knowledge,,,,, i have just receive a 100 lot of Norma croc's and i have 60 more FLOR CORKS left of which i plan to bottle a 6 gallon batch with 3 gallons of each, but that will be at least two year~s till i will get to taste, and in two more years good lord willing i will have bottled a few more bottles, and last but not least you and most of the rest on here has taught me to make wines i love the taste of and for that i am in your dep't,,, i feel great pride in my work, not coincident just pride,,, you are decent people and free with you knowledge, um does any of these flowery words get me maps to your cellars and accurate schedules of when your gone,, LMFAO 
Dawg
Dawg


----------



## ffemt128

Forgot to post that my corks arrived. Kept it simple.


----------



## Boatboy24

Reminds me I'm down to about 100 or so corks. 

I think I'll try something different this time. If I recall correctly, it was @TonyT that broke his down into batches of 100 and sealed them in Foodsaver bags. I'm going to give that a shot.


----------



## cmason1957

ffemt128 said:


> Forgot to post that my corks arrived. Kept it simple.




What does 1000 of those run these days?? I am trying to convince SWMBO that we should go that way, with a simple design also. I can get 1000 corks for about $100 locally. Those don't have a name or anything nice like that on them.

Thanks


----------



## dcbrown73

I would be interested, but I'm sure I won't bottle 1,000 bottles in two years. I would probably max out at around 300 per year.

I guess no branded corks for me.


----------



## ibglowin

I placed my 3rd order for 1000 back in August 2016. Paid the same as my previous order back in 2013. $120 for 1000. YMMV. No extra charge for the branding as I already paid the $100 fee on my first order back in 2011. Shipping is extra and expensive if you live on the east coast as they are in CA.


----------



## ffemt128

cmason1957 said:


> What does 1000 of those run these days?? I am trying to convince SWMBO that we should go that way, with a simple design also. I can get 1000 corks for about $100 locally. Those don't have a name or anything nice like that on them.
> 
> Thanks


 
Corks were $140 per 1000 for the 1+1 and another $100 for the branding. The branding fee is a one time fee though.


----------



## Boatboy24

The $100 branding is a one-time fee, as Mike stated. Excluding that, my last order was $160 or $170, shipped. I was previously buying 100 at a time for Agglo 1+1's, which are currently $24.99/100 at MoreWine.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got my bill. $140 for 1000 1+1 corks, $100 die charge as a one time fee and $40.40 in shipping to Pittsburgh from Napa CA. Shipping was 59 last time I ordered.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ordered another round today. Easy, peasy with just a phone call to Nate. $140 for 1,000 custom, plus shipping - and they don't even ask for payment. IIRC, last time, I just got an email after they shipped saying 'please call us with payment info'.

The same corks (without logo) are $169 from MoreWiine, with free shipping. They can be found cheaper, I think; but I like my custom corks.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Ordered another round today. Easy, peasy with just a phone call to Nate. $140 for 1,000 custom, plus shipping - and they don't even ask for payment. IIRC, last time, I just got an email after they shipped saying 'please call us with payment info'.
> 
> The same corks (without logo) are $169 from MoreWiine, with free shipping. They can be found cheaper, I think; but I like my custom corks.



Funny you should post this, corked 62 bottles this weekend and was noticing that the supply was getting down below a couple of hundred. Was thinking t'll be time to ante up again soon and get another batch on the way. Gotta love Lafitte........


----------



## dcbrown73

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I agree. I have been using them for years. I think it's time for you to spend the $100 and get 'em branded.



I wanted to do this, but I heard you need 1,000 cork order. I just do not bottle remotely that many wines in a year. I've already had to toss out corks I purchased last year due to you could see them drying out.

I would pay the $100 for it if I could buy a smaller amount of corks.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I wanted to do this, but I heard you need 1,000 cork order. I just do not bottle remotely that many wines in a year. I've already had to toss out corks I purchased last year due to you could see them drying out.
> 
> I would pay the $100 for it if I could buy a smaller amount of corks.



My last order was in 2014. Admittedly, I've had a few dried out corks of late, but nothing too bad - and I wasn't super careful with storage. With this order, I plan to break it into mini batches of 100 and seal them up in Foodsaver bags. @tonyt did that a while back, but he hasn't been posting for a while, so I'm not sure how effective it was for him. Sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> My last order was in 2014. Admittedly, I've had a few dried out corks of late, but nothing too bad - and I wasn't super careful with storage. With this order, I plan to break it into mini batches of 100 and seal them up in Foodsaver bags. @tonyt did that a while back, but he hasn't been posting for a while, so I'm not sure how effective it was for him. Sounds like a good idea though.



Hmm. I keep my corks in a gallon ziplock baggy. When I went to bottle my Merlot and Cab, I noticed slight discolorations in the cork and when I tested one and pulled it back out. The slightly discolored areas were breaking apart. I immediately put off bottling and ordered more corks. This is after only a year of sitting in the ziplock bag.

It makes you wonder if using foodsavers would help. Air tight is definitely better than just a plain ziplock, but how much better vs corks drying out. I know Mike said he kept the humidity up and he too still had a problem.

I really want branded corks, but I really don't want wasteful spending or even more, wasting natural cork.


----------



## GreginND

I have asked Lafitte to package one of my orders (2000 corks) into sealed bags of 500 so I could keep them fresh and sanitized longer. They were happy to accommodate me.


----------



## Boatboy24

UPSanta came today. Unreal. I got a call from Nate the other day saying the corks were ready and they just needed payment info to ship. I've been a little distracted and haven't given that to them yet. But my corks still showed up.


----------



## dcbrown73

Nice.

I emailed them about a week or a week and a half ago and they never responded. 

How longs does it take to have a branded cork to be made (including creating the die)


----------



## geek

@dcbrown73 If I knew it I would’ve bought a batch with you if you wanted.
Recently I needed corks and my friend in Danbury, whom I split the previous purchase with, still had too many and didn’t want to buy more.
I ended up buying 100 pack from Label Peelers.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> @dcbrown73 If I knew it I would’ve bought a batch with you if you wanted.
> Recently I needed corks and my friend in Danbury, whom I split the previous purchase with, still had too many and didn’t want to buy more.
> I ended up buying 100 pack from Label Peelers.



I wonder if you can buy 1,000 corks with two different branding on them. We could split 500/500. (or one branded and the other plan)


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> I wonder if you can buy 1,000 corks with two different branding on them. We could split 500/500. (or one branded and the other plan)



You can check with them but when you buy the die I think they apply that to a whole 1,000 batch, don't recall for sure.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> You can check with them but when you buy the die I think they apply that to a whole 1,000 batch, don't recall for sure.



I will email them again, but they ignored my email last time.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I emailed them about a week or a week and a half ago and they never responded.
> 
> How longs does it take to have a branded cork to be made (including creating the die)



Wow, that's very surprising. I remember when I first reached out to them - it was via email. I had a response with pricing in under an hour. I think it was a couple weeks the first time to get the die made and the corks done. This time, it was around a week from the time I called to when they called telling me they were ready.


----------



## Johnd

Put in my order with Lafitte, bucked up and went for their highest quality corks, and requested sealed / sulfited bags of 250 instead of 1000. As usual, they were happy to comply, produced and delivered the corks quickly. I’ll finish up the last of the older corks and get into these new ones during my next bottling session.


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


> On my second *1000* …….  Great company as others have said and they make a great product as well!
> 
> My winemaking has changed in the last few years so that I make about 4-5 white kit wines during the year but then bottle about 250 bottles of wine made from fresh grapes each Summer. That works out to almost 3 years. I keep them in a sealed Corkador with KMETA and they stay pliable/soft to the end.
> 
> View attachment 21348



So 3 yrs worth of corks in a sealed corkador container for the duration. I’m assuming you need to change out the solution every so often correct?
What kind of sealed container are you using if you don’t mind my asking? I use 2gal bucket with the typical rubber gasket lid- but no more than a few weeks. Never really thought to use it long term until now.


----------



## ibglowin

I use a couple of old Mosti Mondial All Juice buckets I saved. They are six gallons and have a rubber gasket in the lid that seals the top on tight as a drum. I just use my nose. If the smell of KMETA is not strong I just add more to the half gallon jug in the middle of the bucket.





Ajmassa5983 said:


> So 3 yrs worth of corks in a sealed corkador container for the duration. I’m assuming you need to change out the solution every so often correct?
> What kind of sealed container are you using if you don’t mind my asking? I use 2gal bucket with the typical rubber gasket lid- but no more than a few weeks. Never really thought to use it long term until now.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Does anyone have a current price list, by chance? I sent an email to them 3 weeks ago, but never got a response.


----------



## ibglowin

I think the fastest way to get a response is to just call them and speak to a sales rep. They sent me out a price list and tons of samples via Fedex overnight IIRC.

Toll Free: (800) 343-2675 
Telephone: (707) 258-2675


----------



## Brettanomyces

I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------

